# [cups] canon pixma mp540 (résolu)

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Bonjour,

Je souhaite installer le pilote canon pour le modèle Pixma MP540. Quel est la procédure pour installer le pilote ?

MerciLast edited by sylvain.bonnemaison on Mon Mar 21, 2011 1:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kevin57

Regarde sur ce site : http://www.canon-europe.com/Support/Software/Linux/PIXMA/index.asp

Tu devrais trouver l'ebuild de cnijfilter correspondant (donc version 3.0 si je ne me trompe pas) sur le bugzilla gentoo. Si je me souviens bien (j'ai la MP520 donc même combat quand j'ai installé Gentoo), il suffit de l'installer et de configurer cups ensuite.

----------

## sylvain.bonnemaison

j'utilise un environnement x86_64. Je ne réussi pas à installer la version 3.00.

```
emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy ">=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-bjdeps-0.2".

(dependency required by "net-print/cnijfilter-3.00-r1[cnijtools]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "=net-print/cnijfilter-3.00-r1" [argument])
```

Je ne réussi pas à trouver ce composant.

De plus, je souhaiterai utiliser les fonctions imprimante et scanner.

----------

## Kevin57

Il semblerait que ça soit sur l'overlay zugaina : http://gpo.zugaina.org/app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-bjdeps

Pour le scanner, vois avec Xsane, je n'ai eu aucun problème majeur pour la MP520 il me semble.

----------

## sylvain.bonnemaison

La version la plus récente est 0.1-r2.

----------

## Kevin57

Je ne trouve rien, tu devrais peut-être publier une demande de package dans le bugzilla : https://bugs.gentoo.org/

----------

## anigel

Bonsoir,

Il y a une procédure sur le wiki Gentoo (en anglais).

Aucun souci avec ma Pixma iP3000.

----------

## sylvain.bonnemaison

J'ai réussi à installer l'imprimante après avoir corrigé un bug dans l'ebuild. (comment puis-je soumettre cette correction ?) J'ai même réussi à installer le scanner. Tout fonctionne correctement.

Merci

----------

## xaviermiller

Soumets ta correction sur https://bugs.gentoo.org (en vérifiant au préalable que personne ne l'a déjà fait)

----------

